# [SOLVED] Naruszenie ochrony pamięci przy emerge

## crh

Witam,

Od jakiegoś czasu mam problem z emerge. Przykładowo po wykonaniu emerge --sync dostaję błąd naruszenia pamieci, przy aktualizacji cache portage:

```

...

Number of files: 126767

Number of files transferred: 1203

Total file size: 162440959 bytes

Total transferred file size: 4962934 bytes

Literal data: 4962934 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 2969517

File list generation time: 0.022 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 64982

Total bytes received: 4871787

sent 64982 bytes  received 4871787 bytes  38121.77 bytes/sec

total size is 162440959  speedup is 32.90

>>> Updating Portage cache:   12%Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

Problem mam od jakiegoś czasu (około dwa tygodnie) i domyślam się, że jest powodowany przez jakąś paczkę - tylko nie wiem jaką, więc może ktoś wie? Nawet emerge --info nie mogę zrobić:

```

# emerge --info

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

Ale emerge --update --ask world już wykonuje się normalnie:

```

# emerge --update --ask world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

...

```

Niektóre paczki się normalnie instalują, a inne nie - wyrzucając błąd naruszenia pamięci.

```

 # uname -a

Linux bzy 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #12 SMP Mon Aug 11 21:13:54 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Last edited by crh on Mon Aug 18, 2008 5:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Postaraj się przebudować portage i ew. pythona

----------

## mbar

wklej make.conf

----------

## crh

Przekompilowanie systemu wydaje się trochę bardziej skomplikowane. Na przykład przy kompilacji libpcre wyskoczył skrzat:

```

pcrecpp_unittest.cc:796: internal compiler error: Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

```

a przy próbie przekompilowania pythona:

```

Objects/typeobject.c:3265: internal compiler error: Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make: *** [Objects/typeobject.o] Błąd 1

```

emerge portage działa jak trzeba - portage kompiluje się bez problemu.

/etc/make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="en pl"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mysql alsa apache2 -kde xvmc nvidia mmx sse sse2 truetype X vim-syntax png jpeg"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## Grosik

Jeżeli masz zainstalowanego genlopa, to spróbuj wyciągnąć listę pakietów, które były kompilowane w tym okresie, w którym to się stało (less /var/log/emerge.log też da radę, ale trochę ciężej będzie się połapać). Może to pomoże Ci zlokalizować problem. Ostatnie błędy sugerują, że raczej nie jest to problem stricte portage, czy pythona.

Na Twoim miejscu sprawdziłbym też ram memtestem, takie cyrki mogą być spowodowane właśnie przez zepsute ramy.

Ostatnia sugestia, a raczej wielki strzał to kernel. U mnie kernel w wersji 2.6.25 powodowało segfaulty różnych aplikacji na x86_64. To mało prawdopodobne, ale spróbuj sprawdzić na innym kernelu.

----------

## crh

Dzięki Grosik! Trafiłeś w samo sedno - nie spodziewałem się, że pamięć będzie wadliwa, szczególnie, że to nowy sprzęt. Memtest86+ wyrzucił masę błędów.

----------

